# TSI test?



## mjcrollard (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi,

I was diagnosed in November with Graves. Since then I have been on the Graves disease-find a good doctor-feel better (hopefully) rollercoaster.

I have been reading a lot about TSI and TPO testing. I never had TSI or radioactive uptake test to diagnose Graves. Just a looksie and some questions from the endo and BOOM diagnosis. I'm not saying I don't have it, but would like a definitive answer. I no longer see the endo for numerous reasons, but have an appointment next month with a new one. In the meantime I am seeing my GP who has a bit of experience with patients like me.

I called today to ask if she would add a TSI test to my next blood draw, but she said no. Said that with the Graves diagnosis we already know I have the antibodies. Really? when did that happen.

TSH .3-3.0 FT3 2.3-4.2 FT4 .7-2.0
Nov 29, 2011	0.28 ****************	0.9
Jan 26, 2012	0.12 3.6 1.2
Mar 14, 2012	1.44 3 0.7
Jun 20, 2012	16.9 2.9 0.6

How hard should I push this, just wait until I see the new Endo, or should I order my own test? If I order my own, any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would probably wait for the new endo appointment, then push pretty hard for it. You NEED a definitive diagnosis, not a wishy-washy diagnosis based on symptoms and conversation.

What's being done about that high TSH in June?


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I never had the TSI test done, but based on all my other tests (mainly antibodies) I was diagnosed with Grave's. I have had an ultrasound and a RAI uptake test to make sure there no hot nodules or suspicious nodules, which is what led to the Grave's diagnosis.

You really do need an antibodies test since Grave's is autoimmune. No antibodies, no autoimmune disease.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## mjcrollard (Jun 22, 2012)

What's being done about that high TSH in June?

My MMI was cut down to 5mg in AM and 5mg in PM. Today was the first day I felt energized. I was able to make dinner and do laundry without having to take a nap. It felt good. Hoping I continue to feel this way.

What is the opinion on RAI and RAI uptake for those with a strong history of breast cancer in the family? My grandmothers and mother all had breast cancer, but all three died from some other form of cancer. Needless to say RAI doesn't sound good to me.

Still have some research to do on that.

Thanks for your replies. Sure do appreciate them


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mjcrollard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was diagnosed in November with Graves. Since then I have been on the Graves disease-find a good doctor-feel better (hopefully) rollercoaster.
> 
> ...


You should push it really hard because you need a "baseline" as the TSI attacks the eyes as well (add in Trab and TBII) so even though your thyroid may be treated or removed, they still attack the eyes.

That is a very foolish statement your doctor made.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1677484

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2258108/

Put in your search engine thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin and the eyes

You will find 100's of articles.

The "baseline" tells whether treatment is effective or not. As you know, you should not have any TSI.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------

